# American Hotel Income Properties (HOT.UN)



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Saw a positive article on this one lately - as a stable, high-yield, sleep-at-night investment. (I like their stock symbol). Anybody own it? Any comments? Tks.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> Saw a positive article on this one lately - as a stable, high-yield, sleep-at-night investment. (I like their stock symbol). Anybody own it? Any comments? Tks.


I own a position and you described it well. Their railway hotels have long term contracts that mean a certain level of occupancy is assured. They earn their revenues in US dollars and pay distributions in CDN dollars which has been a great tailwind.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

tks CPA - good info


----------

